

So, Bitcoins are becoming popular very fast - stanislavb
http://www.google.com/trends?q=bitcoins

======
ra
As far as I'm concerned, if the Bitcoin to fiat exchange rate can stabilize
sufficiently, then it becomes a better online currency that any single nations
currency at the moment.

Better because of reduced fraud and reduced transaction fees.

I don't see any fundamental reason why this can't happen with a non-government
crypto currency, but it will take some time... and there will be a lot of
booms and busts along the way.

The biggest risk is sadly the US government declaring it illegal.

------
tmktmk
The people who are pumping up BitCoin now are the same people who pumped up
SecondLife.

~~~
mdonahoe
If secondlife wasnt centralized, this might be a valid argument.

------
muppetman
Because they're getting a lot of publicity and people think "Ohhh this seems
easy, I wonder if I can get rich on this"

That's been my experience talking to people at work anyway.

